# The Chainsaw Masacre



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

It started about a year ago I decided to trim the conifers in the back garden , my fault I hadn't bothered in a couple of years. So thought I would cut the larger bits back with a chainsaw. I didn't quite realise how much I love chainsaws and I made a bit of a mess cutting them back too far. So I thought I'm in this deep I will carry on.





I also found not quite as easy as it looks an Axe Men when one of my cuts too the fence down .







Before my wife got home I rand a fence guy who my Dad had used with good results , said he would fit me in that week after he stopped laughing.





My wife them wanted a summerhouse , what that had to do with my cutting the trees down and a new fence only a woman can tell you.

I then had a cunning plan to buy one from gumtree and put it in front of my shed. So I spotted this one £350 what could go wrong so I stripped it and brought it home.





Only problem was if I positioned it in front of the shed it took away a lot of sunlight from the patio, so scrap that idea back on gumtree and get rid. Also being called a tight **** from my wife .

Spoke to a mate who said he would combine a summerhouse with the shed at the back. That was it he had the job, two skips later was just to get the ground flat.

So things started to take shape







Now the hill, I was left with the task of now not being able to cut the grass so thought stick some decking up, phoned fence guy who's had laughed but was now crying .





I was then left with a summerhouse and decking and it didn't really tie in together, next phone call was my sisters she is a property developer and I knew they used a good landscaper. Next phone call was to get him around and and he came up with great ideas .









So a BBQ was required , buying on line it didn't quite looks so big in the pictures, this is before the sides get put on after building in my sons bedroom :brow:



So heater and fire pits have been bought so not much more to do , I hope :wall:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

That looks amazing. Great read and amusing. Well done. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

looks wicked even the dogs look happy.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

:lol: with that thread I thought you had started the a horror movie thread so did not enter at first as no into that sort of thing to scary.
Yes it was a great job you did there, how are you doing?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Moral of the story ... get an arborist in to prune your trees it'd have saved you thousands :lol:

Having said that ... it does look good


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You must have missed neighbors peering into your garden.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: with that thread I thought you had started the a horror movie thread so did not enter at first as no into that sort of thing to scary.
> Yes it was a great job you did there, how are you doing?


Doing great Derek how's that beast of a car , it felt like a horror movie to start with , at mid point a comedy but ended up as a classic . :tumbleweed:

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

enc said:


> Moral of the story ... get an arborist in to prune your trees it'd have saved you thousands :lol:
> 
> Having said that ... it does look good


Your spot on, or at least keep on top of it .


----------

